# WoW: Was gefällt Euch an Patch 3.3 am besten?



## Telkir (16. Dezember 2009)

Seit nunmehr einer Woche  können sich alle WoW-Spieler in das neueste Inhalts-Update stürzen.  Für den finalen Patch der "Wrath of the Lich King"-Erweiterung  haben sich die Designer bei Blizzard nicht lumpen lassen und eine  riesiges Content-Weihnachtspaket zusammengeschnürt. Neben den großen  Features wie dem Schlachtzug um Arthas und den drei neuen  Fünf-Mann-Instanzen dürft Ihr Euch zusätzlich über kleine  Sympathieträger wie einer komfortableren Gruppensuche und einem  integrierten Quest-Tracker freuen. Oder ist es gar die epische Beute,  die Euch ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubert?

Jetzt zählt Eure Meinung! Was hat Euch  in der vergangenen Woche am besten gefallen, worauf habt Ihr Euch am  meisten gefreut und welchen weiteren Patch-3.3-Neuerungen fiebert Ihr  zukünftig noch entgegen?


----------



## Senkarios (16. Dezember 2009)

Telkir schrieb:


> Seit nunmehr einer Woche  können sich alle WoW-Spieler in das neueste Inhalts-Update stürzen.  Für den finalen Patch der "Wrath of the Lich King"-Erweiterung  haben sich die Designer bei Blizzard nicht lumpen lassen und eine  riesiges Content-Weihnachtspaket zusammengeschnürt. Neben den großen  Features wie dem Schlachtzug um Arthas und den drei neuen  Fünf-Mann-Instanzen dürft Ihr Euch zusätzlich über kleine  Sympathieträger wie einer komfortableren Gruppensuche und einem  integrierten Quest-Tracker freuen. Oder ist es gar die epische Beute,  die Euch ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubert?
> 
> Jetzt zählt Eure Meinung! Was hat Euch  in der vergangenen Woche am besten gefallen, worauf habt Ihr Euch am  meisten gefreut und welchen weiteren Patch-3.3-Neuerungen fiebert Ihr  zukünftig noch entgegen?



Jau Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke das zu 80% der Member das SnG Tool wählen werden (so wie meiner einer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg
Tha
Senki

P.s. Ups ? Wikrlich first ? Kaum zu fassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markbergs93 (16. Dezember 2009)

ich finde zu 80% ist der dungeon finder ganz geil also ist das meine nr 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ah damn nur zweiter >.<


----------



## Cover (16. Dezember 2009)

hui, der Dungeonfinder mausert sich ja zum FIRST-place 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

findihn auch am besten, da ich von den anderen sachen nicht sooo viel mitbekommen habe.... 

mal sehen wie sich das noch entwickelt, und war dann mit Cata noch so alles  dazu kommt.^^



so long Cover


----------



## Chínín (16. Dezember 2009)

Definitiv Schattengram, 381 DPS FOR THE LIFE DD

Boah, mit der Axt und nem DK RP machen, ich glaub, ich wär god-like 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racziel (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich versteh nicht ganz warum das Winterhauchfest hier auftaucht. Wurde das überarbeitet oder ist da was neues?
Weil das Fest an sich gibts ja schon solange wie WoW selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senkarios (16. Dezember 2009)

markbergs93 schrieb:


> ah damn nur zweiter >.<



*hihi*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber im endeffekt haben wir dasselbe geschrieben ^^


----------



## Mofeist (16. Dezember 2009)

seit dem dungeonfinder besuch ich auch wieder öfter heros dh ist er ein klares + davor hab ich instancemäsig meist nur noch geraidet


----------



## T!tania (16. Dezember 2009)

Ganz klar: Der Dungeonfinder!
In letzter Zeit hat mich die langwierige Gruppensuche - insbesondere die Tanksuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - immer wieder davon abgehalten in Heros zu gehen. Und was meine Twinks betrifft... Vor 70 sowieso hoffnungslos, selbst als Heiler geht nur in bestimmten Bereichen was (z.B. 35-48 Kloster/ZF).

Seit 3.3 finde ich nach imo akzeptabler Wartezeit Gruppen...
1. im Lowlevel-Bereich,
2. als DD,
3. unter der Woche um 11 Uhr abends!!!

Tolle Sache. Und das DD-T9 für meine Pala ist auch schon so gut wie komplett...


----------



## enci91 (16. Dezember 2009)

ich find das tutorial cool!

mal was anderes und es ist auch wichtig sich um die neulinge zu kümmern, grade jetzt wo eine neue erweiterung bald erscheint
natürlich sollte blizz sich eher am endcontent orientieren, aber es ist nett, das auch mal was von der richtung von blizzard kommt.


----------



## EisblockError (16. Dezember 2009)

Bin Hin-und Her gerissen zwischen Dungeonfinder und ICC.

ICC macht zwar total viel Spaß, aber auf kurz über lang ist der Dungeonfinder einfach ein geniales Tool.

nur schade dass man nichtmehr laufen muss und jetzt lv 80 werden kann ohne die hauptstadt zu verlassen (mit ausnahme 1-10 aber das ist ja noch im startgebiet)


----------



## DenniBoy16 (16. Dezember 2009)

100% dungeonfinder
keine 5 min und man ist inner inze drin: so schnell gings noch nie 
und seit ich vorher immer etwas "super-wipefrei" tanke läufts auch recht flott^^


----------



## Aricas (17. Dezember 2009)

klare sache, das grp-tool

nicht nur was das schnelle hero-marken farmen angeht, sondern vor allem das finden von low-lvl grps. ich queste zwar immer noch sehr sehr gerne in classic wow, aber es gibt halt die verhassten lvl bereiche wo man sich sehenlichst eine ini-grp wünscht (ich zb hasse das questen von 50-58^^)

icc landet auf platz 2. hab mit meiner gilde zwar erst die ersten 2 bosse gesehen, aber nach dem pdok desaster (sry, aber anderst kann man das ned nennen) waren das endlich wieder halbwegs kreative und anspruchsvolle encounter ( wurden ned sofort umgenietet)

platz 3 belegen die neuen 5er inis, die ich als heiler sehr schätze, da ich endlich mal wieder etwas gefordert werde und die grps nich nur stupide durchrushen wärend ich schlicht erneuerung aufm tank aufrechthalte. brainafk heilen und mit durchkommen is was für kiffer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



summa summarum, solider guter patch... blizz halt^^


----------



## GrayWolf (17. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe mit der neuen "Suche nach Gruppe" Funktion zu 98% sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht.
Einmal hatten wir einen Tank-DK der es mit Ach und Krach schaffte etwas mehr DPS als der Heiler zu machen und uns beschimpfte wir würden zu wenig DPS machen.
Aber wir haben es ganz gut geschaft im bei seiner Aggro zu unterstützen.

Das zweite mal ist eine Sache wo Blizz noch was machen muss.
Ich kam per Zufall in eine bereits kämpfende Gruppe, da ist wohl ein DD gegangen / worden und landete durch das porten direkt vor dem Boss.
So schnell konnte keiner reagieren wie ich auch schon tot war. Als der Ladebildschirm weg war hatt ich schon 70% live verloren.
Ok, als Leiche zurück und den Boss mit gelegt.
In solchen Situartionen sollte man nicht direkt in die Groppe geportet werden, sondern etwas Abseits.
Damit man noch seine Buffs bekommt und sich etwas orientieren kann.

In allen anderen Fällen waren die Gruppen echt ein Hit. Oft macht man dann mit dieser Zusammenstellung auch noch weitere Dungeons.

Was ich mich noch Frage ist, ob es diese Form der Gruppensuche auch den Chars der untersten Levelstufen möglich ist. So für Kloster, BSF und so.
In der alten Version konnte man ja auch nach einer Gruppe für eine Quest suchen.
Bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht nachgesehn ob es in der neuen Version diese Funktion auch gibt.
Das diese Chars dafür keine Marken bekommen ist mir klar.


----------



## Yamilia (17. Dezember 2009)

Also, im Grunde finde ich diesen Dungeonfinder von der Sache her gut. Ich dachte mir: hey, serverübergreifend! genial.

Aber irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass es viel länger dauert, bis eine grp zustande kommt. demzufolge bin ich ned soooo begeistert.

was ich noch anmerken muss ist die tatsache, dass ich die lösung mit dem looten nicht gut finde.
wäre es nicht sinnvoller auf entzaubern gehen zu können, wenn KEIN dizzer mit in der grp ist?  Seht ihr es nicht auch so oder denke ich da völlig falsch????


----------



## Resch (17. Dezember 2009)

Finde das SNG Tool total genial. Gestern ich als Tank mit nem Kumpel 8 Inis in 1 1/2 Stunden gemacht. Gold ohne ende^^


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (17. Dezember 2009)

Dungeonfinder auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so hat jeder mal die Chance nach einem Neueinstieg schnell PDK/ ICC ready zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genauso können tote Server endlich effektiv wiederbelebt werden und das wurde auch dringend mal Zeit^^

Was mir nciht gefällt ist die Arrgoganz die ich in letzter Zeit oft durch selbsternannte Pros zu spüren bekomme ala " In Inis wie Archa und Ony darf man kein Bedarf mehr rollen weil man alles mit Marken farmen kann bla"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Heißt ja nicht das ich gerne 6 Stunden heros durchzieh um mir 3 EQs zu farmen^^

Im großen und ganzen: 3.3 ist klasse!


----------

